# Where to buy NaHCO3 and CaSO4?



## Edouard (Jun 7, 2005)

First of all, hello to everyone, this is my first post on APC after 3 months of intense reading  . I've already learnt A LOT thanks to everyone here. One question now:

I would like to buy the elements required for the PPS method. I checked Greg Watson's website. They have nearly everything but they miss NaHCO3 (baking soda) which I want to use to raise my KH (I use RO water), and CaSO4 (used to raise GH).

Do you know where I can find those elements? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Why not just use baking soda?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Baking soda used long term is not ideal in our tanks. It deposits salts. On Greg Watsons site, Calcium Carbonate will raise KH/GH and Calcium Chloride will raise GH.


----------



## Edouard (Jun 7, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Why not just use baking soda?


Well actually, that's what I am looking for 



SnyperP said:


> Baking soda used long term is not ideal in our tanks. It deposits salts. On Greg Watsons site, Calcium Carbonate will raise KH/GH and Calcium Chloride will raise GH.


The problem with adding calcium carbonate is that it modfies the calcium/magnesium balance. I would prefer to raise the amount of calcium with the Discus Mix found in the PPS method.
Baking Soda only changes the carbonate hardness, not the GH.

Concerning CaCl2, it will raise the GH, that's right, but the Chlorin is an element we try to eliminate in our tanks (although we add very little).
Tom Barr stated in another post that he would prefer to use calcium sulfate rather than calcium chlorin.
(the receipe for Discus Mix uses CaCl2 and CaSO4.)

However, if I don't find those elements, I may use the ones you advised.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Baking soda can be found in a grocery store though only a few grocery stores around here carry it. The ones I can find are labeled "Bicarbonate of Soda". Funnily enough I have never seen this stuff with anything but English labels so its actually imported from either the UK or the States, don't remember which.

Another source of chemicals for me here is the local pharmacy. They have a big catalog from one of the labs that has everything and they are fascinated by what I'm using this stuff for!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

CaSO4 is also called "Gypsum", a common item at a gardening center.

The finer the grains, the better, this will increase the dissolving rate as well as adding it to warm water.

SeaChem Equilibrium is derived from K2SO4, CaSO4, MgSO4, FeSO4, MnSO4.

So it adds K+, Ca, Mg, SO4, Mn, Fe, all plant nutrients.

You can measure Ca or Mg as your proxy for the other nutrients using this or use a GH test kit.

No one has ever reported issues using Baking soda for increasing KH.

I use little SeaChem Eq even with a large tank and lots of water changes.
So it's rather economical for GH and added extra K+ and adds several things, not just Ca/Mg.

But you can use K2SO4 and CaSO4 and MgSO4 individually also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

